

LibrePlan: OS Web App for Project Planning and Monitoring - arlog
http://www.libreplan.com/home/

======
ltilve
LibrePlan 1.3 version has been just launched. Release detais can be found at
[http://www.libreplan.com/news/detail/article/libreplan-13-is...](http://www.libreplan.com/news/detail/article/libreplan-13-is-
here-with-new-cool-collaborative-features/)

